

Mini-PCs gain customized I/O and a headless hack - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/mini-pcs-gain-customized-interfaces/

======
johng
I always wanted someone to make a small, cheap networked box that had USB (for
keyboard) and video/hdmi -- and essentially VNC server software. You could
hook it up to any PC and VNC into it and have a headless unit and still full
access, even to BIOS, etc.

Anyone make something like this?

